# Phantom Pregnancy



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you're all well? 

Minnie is almost 1 now (how that year has flown)! Anyway, I decided to get her spayed after her first season so she's booked in for the first week of July. 
Anyway, the last few days to a week she had been acting really strange and she just isn't herself.. Phoned up our vet and explained everything and they said she's going through a phantom pregnancy. My poor fur baby just doesn't know what's happening, she's been so attached to one of her wubba's she won't go anywhere without it and iv never heard her cry like it, it's awful. I feel so bad as I don't know what she's trying to tell me but she pulls all her bedding out nests things away. It's horrible to see her 'mothering' her things as her puppies! 
Anyway, just wanted to see if any of you lovely people on here have experienced this? 
The vet told me to move all her toys and anything that she's close to so she can't 'nest' it but I'd feel so cruel!

I'm sorry for the long post- thank you 

Beth & Minnie x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor girlie - Minnie sounds miserable. I'd try to distract her - take her out for walks around the block, or if you are popping out on an errand in the car take her with you, try teaching her some tricks with tasty treats to help her focus, or get her one of those balls that drop food as the dog rolls it around....
Maybe try reducing the number of toys she has available over a few days - rather than just taking them all away immediately.
We used to have a GSD in Kenya and she had phantom pregnancies - she used to gather big round river pebbles in the garden and roll them with her feet and nose (too big and heavy for her to pick them up) - she'd collect huge piles of rock babies and then lie down by them panting away and making little crying noises. She used to produce milk and everything.
The vet advised lots of exercise and only being allowed in the garden on lead.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My brothers ex's dog had a couple of phantoms, from what I remember she was advised to refuse her food and up her exorcize. 

I don't know if I would remove the things she is attached to all at once, did anyone see the Paul ogradey show at battery's dog home, a husky was nesting and they every day the took her a walk and someone removed a toy that she was mothering, that way she didn't streets tomuch with them all disappearing. 

If you take them all way at once she could start hunting for them possibles digging or chewing things.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you ladies  

Very good advice! I did think the same thing about taking things away at once! Poor little thing will wonder where they have gone! I will defiantly up her exercise. 
I don't suppose anyone would know the main toy she's mothering will she suddenly get out of the phase.. Will it pass and she'll soon forget?? 
And yes Kendal!!!! Funny you say that I do remember now you've mentioned that! 

Thank you all once again


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Minnie 
It will pass eventually. The vets advise taking 'puppies' away, limiting food and upping exercise etc to stop the production of the hormone causing the pregnancy and dry up any milk she may start producing. The same as would happen in the wild with wolves if a mother lost a litter. Taking her things away will help this happen much quicker than if left to her own devices. Keep an eye on her teats, if she starts producing lots of milk she may get very uncomfortable.
Hope she is better soon.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Karen  I took her out for a walk while OH took away one toy away she's still crying but not anymore than usual. I feel awful as she just cries constantly- god knows what she's thinking! 

I know it'll pass, thank you for all your advice


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola was like this with one particular toy after she was spayed and also started producing milk - the vet gave us some medicine to give her and it dried the milk up within a few days. I removed the toy but it was a few months before I could give it back to her as every time I did before then she would start crying again whilst chewing it like mad!! All a bit mad! Good luck x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Minnie! Hope she's back to normal soon x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh poor Minnie ... I have not had any experience of this but read and researched, yes to remove the items she treats as puppies, steadily and slowly. Get her exercising lots, enjoying life with you. 

It must be horrible to see this but it's natural, and she will get over it, plus having her spay is the best thing you can do for her


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Such great help! 

Do you think I should just ignore her crying? She literally does not stop....  it's constant! I'm afraid to say its getting to me a bit now....  

Thanks for your responses


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow it is hard for you, worst than a puppy crying to hear her crying. I think you have to go with the flow a bit, reassure her, leave her, do what you feel is best as her owner. Removing the toys slowly when she doesn’t see will be the key to this stopping, nothing for her to cry.

Oh I feel so sad for you and Minnie, this makes me favour pre season spaying even more as no pet owner wants to go through this. 

A lovely long walk early evening, lots of cuddles with you, keep her busy and occupied rather than nesting etc, remember the food and drink intact too ... this won’t be fixed over night, but you can help her and make it easier for her.

Sending you a hug .. I appreciate this isn't easy xxx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you so much  such reassurance! I have slowly slowly moved 2 toys from her and she hasn't been too bothered by this. 

I did phone the vet again as she was so distressed and couldn't settle was so horrible to watch her  so he gave me some drops to put into her food to settle her and he said it'll help her hormones- like you said :JoJo this wont be fixed overnight its no miracle cure but as I type this she is fast asleep (the first she has settled since yesterday) so it has helped her an awful lot! Better to see her more settled she's stil not her usual self but she's happier than she was  
I agree JoJo if I ever got another girlie I would definitly spay per-season...... That wonderful hindsight has been going through my mind lol.... 
Anyway thank you so much for all of your input such great help


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gosh, poor Minnie and poor you. I had no idea that phantom pregnancies could be this distressing. Glad to hear she is a little better and hope it continues to get better for you both. I'm seriously worried now that Roo might go through this...praying not!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless you both, really hope all is back to normal for you both soon x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm glad that the vet was able to help - I think that they are often reluctant to prescribe because of the fact that for some bitches a phantom pregnancy is not that big a deal, but poor Minnie is obviously really suffering.
I hope you manage to sleep.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up, sounds awful for both of you, I know what it is like to worry about out furbabies but can't imagine having to listen to all the crying, I hope the prescription works for her and that the whole thing doesn't last too long.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh this is so sad to read, poor Minnie  and you of course, it must be heart breaking watching her like that. 

I do hope the meds help and you are managing to keep her distracted. 

Poor wee soul, let us know how she's doing ....

xxx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you so for all your kind words! 

She's got a lot better as each days goes by now which is such a relief  she still not 100% but she's so mich better than how she was! 

Thank you for all your support  x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So Glad things are improving ... 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Beth this sounds awful I can't imagine, so pleased to hear that things seem to be settling down, poor Minnie :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------

